# President Bush's iPod



## jbergsing (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what to make of this but I wanted to share it...

[video=youtube;Gb7iOvS7Akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb7iOvS7Akc[/video]


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not sure what to say either........


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2008)

That's cool. You may disagree with his politics but President Bush just seems like he's a nice guy.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> That's cool. You may disagree with his politics but President Bush just seems like he's a nice guy.


A real sweetheart.


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the man. Does everything have to be a political statement?


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I like the man. Does everything have to be a political statement?


I do not "do" Politics on the PB anymore Bill. If you think he is a nice guy, fine, I am not going to argue with you Brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/president-s-ipod-tunes-5964/


----------



## Richard King (Apr 7, 2008)

I am shocked.

He didn't mention one Dixie Chick tune.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Richard King said:


> I am shocked.
> 
> He didn't mention one Dixie Chick tune.


Chuckle. No comment.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 7, 2008)

My iPod has hundreds of R.C. Sproul lectures, all of the White Horse Inn this year, a couple of dozen RTS and Covenant Seminary courses, The Sovereignty of God (Pink), and most of Bob Dylan's songs.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 7, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this but I wanted to share it...
> 
> YouTube - Bush discussing the iPod



I wonder why he doesn't talk like that more often?


----------



## danmpem (Apr 7, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> My iPod has hundreds of R.C. Sproul lectures, all of the White Horse Inn this year, a couple of dozen RTS and Covenant Seminary courses, The Sovereignty of God (Pink), and most of Bob Dylan's songs.



Where can I get Pink on audio?


----------



## matt01 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow. Knowing what the President listens to has made my day.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 7, 2008)

> Where can I get Pink on audio?



Right here:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&Keyword=A.^W.^Pink


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2008)

What's an iPod?


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivan said:


> What's an iPod?





Ivan, for your sake an Ipod is not:


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2008)

Alison Kraus...cool.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 7, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > What's an iPod?
> ...



Never had one of those either, but I've eaten the contents of many a can though.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 7, 2008)

puritanpilgrim said:


> > Where can I get Pink on audio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops! Sorry I didn't get back to you with an answer. My source was Robert Whitefield's narration (VERY good) on Christian Audio Search Results - Christianaudio.com
I strongly recommend the Whitefield narration. Hearing him read it, you will gain new insights into the old classic.


----------



## etexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivan said:


> What's an iPod?



Loud chuckle from my side of the Peanut Gallery!


----------

